# [Aporte] Tabla para el cálculo de los tiempos de interrupciones de los timers



## juanma2468 (May 20, 2016)

Hola gente, aca les traigo un archivo excel elaborado por mi, el cual permite calcularnos rápidamente los tiempos de las interrupciones de los timers 0, 1 y 2 a partir del valor de cristal que estemos utilizando. Cabe aclarar que es para los microcontroladores que posean este tipo de timers, como por ejemplo el PIC 16F627 y similares. La forma de utilizar las tablas es la siguiente, se ingresa el valor de cristal que utilicemos y luego se busca el valor de interrupción en el timer que queremos en useg (columna interrupción), una vez que encontramos el valor deseado, deberemos utilizar los valores de valor timer, prescaler, y/o poscaler y/o periodo que nos indique, para que ocurra la interrupción adecuadamente.
Espero les sea de utilidad como a mi saludos.


----------

